# 1st Annual A.R.C. Music & Sound Blues Cruise for the Zoo



## GrouperTrooper (Oct 2, 2007)

June 6th from 1pm - 9pm at the Breeze Plaza, US 98 & Oriole Beach Rd. No registration or fees, just show your car, eat some good food and listen to some great live music. We will be raffling a brand new Gretsch Drum set, Epiphone Masterbuilt acoustic guitar, Fender Starcaster combo and many other prizes. Raffle tickets are $1 for a chance to win prizes totalling over $2000. All proceeds will be donated to The Zoo of Northwest Florida. Call 932-2578 for details or email me at [email protected]

Hope to see some Forum members in attendance.

Wally


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Bump for a great event..............


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like fun. Lane & I plan on dropping by.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Is the Breeze Plaza the plaza O'rielys is in? Is that your new music shop?


----------



## GrouperTrooper (Oct 2, 2007)

We now have over $3000.00 on prizes to raffle off next Saturday at the Blues Cruise at the Breeze Plaza Car Show/Concert. Local businesses have been donating prizes so we have to raffle somethingh off everything 15 minutes all day long. You don't have to be present to win. Tickets are being sold in stores throughout the Gulf Breeze area and all day long next Saturday. So far we havealmost 40 cars that will be at the show so come on out and have some fun. All proceeds will be donated to The Zoo of Northwest Florida.


----------



## GrouperTrooper (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes Clay...The Breeze Plaza is where O'reilly's Auto Parts is located. We're between Hungry Howie's and the Tobacco Store. The old Barnhill's Restaurant is across the street.


----------

